# In Memoriam - Sir Neville Marriner (1924 – 2016)



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

November is typically when I take time in these pages to share music created by some of the artists and composers we lost over the past year. As it turns out, a little less than a month ago, we lost Sir Neville Marriner, a conductor memorable for his stewardship (and establishment) of a great chamber/early music ensemble, The Academy of St-Martin in the Fields.








Read his obituary

Most of us who've collected recordings over the last few decades have their fair share of Sir Neville recordings, and some (as recently as last year) were featured in the _Tuesday Blog._ His impressive discography covers the great names of the baroque and classical eras (*Vivaldi *and *Mozart *especially come to mind), but if I were to identify my favourite Marriner recordings, I would sway towards releases of modern-day composers who dabbled in neo-classicism: *Prokofiev *was one, but *Stravinsky *in particular. My favourite ASMF recording of Sir Nevilles's is his recording of _Pulcinella_, probably the best example of Stravinsky dabbling in old styles.

This week, in tribute to Sir Neville, I chose to share one of the handful of discs he recorded with the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra which he led from 1969 to 1978. This all-Stravinsky disc features two of his concertos for orchestra and his set of neo-baroque _danses concertantes_.

Happy Listening

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
Concerto in E-Flat for Chamber Orchestra ('Dumbarton Oaks', 1938) 
Concerto in D for String Orchestra ('Basel Concerto', 1946) 
_Danses concertantes_ (1942)

The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Neville Marriner, conducting

EMI Records Ltd. ‎- ASD 3077
Format: Vinyl, LP, Album (1975)

YouTUbe URL - https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHcHb66bz08SisoNQoKhIKq


----------

